# Electric Fences



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I was hoping to get your thoughts on electric/underground fences.

Do they work on your GSD? even with the double coat/thick fur? Do you crank the voltage all the way up since GSD's are big?

How did you teach your dog the boundaries?

If you live on water, did you leave the shoreline open or put the fence across it? I don't want them running into the river constantly, but also don't want them afraid to go to the shore when I want them to (collars off then clearly)

Thanks!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

My family's GSD would just take the volatge and break out. My parent's house is fenced; though, the annoying neighbor's children would pester our GSD, Champ, over my parent's six foot fence (yes, the fence is my parent's cause the neighbor never wanted to fork up any money to put it up) that he would try to bite them. After complaining countless of times, the neighbor would never control their children, so we resorted to adding an electric fence as well to avoid any future conflicts. 

We marked the yard with the red flags to create boundary lines for Champ to follow. It took him about three shocks to understand the boundary. Though, after a week, he figured out that the shock is only temporary, so he would break through the barrier. We upped the shock level all the way to the highest point and that did not stop him at all. We tried two other electric fence systems, and he would continue to break through. We resorted in the end to chaining him when we were not home, since he even began damaging his teeth on the chain link of his kennel. 

A few months ago, I spoke to my trainer and she explained that most GSDs have high pain thresholds with a combination of extreme intelligence, which may explain Champ's behavior, as well as my GSDs' reluctance to the prong collar.

I, personally, do not recommend an electric fence being your primary form of containment. At least through my experience, it was not worth spending all that money and putting our dog through that.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I had an electric fence for years-with both the dogs I trained on it I spent a week training them to the fence so they realized the boundary For the most part it worked except when my male chased skunks-it also does not keep other animals out They have to respect the boundary so if it stops them from going to the river you can't or shouldn't walk them past the boundary later-you need to find a different route to the river-I don't remember how it worked in terms of settings-but it is the same principal as e-collar and with that I used the lowest setting that worked and for me that was a 1 (the lowest setting)


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for the thoughts Rogue.

I don't have many options unfortunately. We are renting this house since I won't sell my condo is this wonderful housing market. The landlord is OK with us doing an underground fence, but isn't ok with a physical fence.

The neighbors to one side do have a physical fence. directly behind the house is a river, so it's just really the one side of the yard that needs some sort of fence. 

I will also be outside with them at all times. The good news is the neighbor without the fence is the landlord. they have no kids, and no dogs so there shouldn't be too much temptation for Cody to run through the shock.

I was afraid people might say their GSD busted right through it though...too tough for their own good haha


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Holland. i was thinking the same, about leaving the river open to them. I didn't want to confuse them anymore than this probably will. a wet dog is no big deal anyway haha, but I've gotta get them to understand every potty break isn't swim time 

glad to hear it did contain your pups.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I have one, as my community doesn't allow regular fencing. It keeps him in the backyard, but I don't completely trust it. I rarely let him out alone and never for long periods of time or if I'm not home. My reasoning is while I don't think he'll break _out_, it doesn't keep other things from coming _in_.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you stacey. i intend on going outside with them everytime too...even in the dead of winter. im currently in Chicago with no backyard at all, so im used to walking them around the block (or much much further)


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't speak from my personal experience but there is a female GSD in my neighborhood contained by an electric fence and to my knowledge she has never gotten out and we walk by her just about every day. I know her owner and we have had many chats about our dogs and the training we have done. But I don't know personally what level he keeps the collar or how he taught the boundaries. I just wanted to let you know that it is possible to keep them contained but all dogs are different. Sorry if that sounds wishy washy.


----------



## Niko's mom (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,
We have an electric fence for our one year old shepherd. He only got out once an it really freaked him out when he did. We've done some more training since then. Here is what has worked for us:

1. We taught him the word "careful" for when he comes close to the electric fence. We had flags at first, but then they got really ugly and we wanted to take them out. So now, if he ever gets near the fence in an area that is not as familiar to him, we say "careful" and he stops and turns around.

2. We walked him around the entire perimeter of the fence to show him where it ends. If he ever got shocked, we had him come to us for comfort. Now, if he ever gets shocked (which happens very rarely), he runs straight to us rather than through the fence.

3. We taught him the word "safe" when his collar was not on. That way we can go through the lines without him being afraid when we are going for a walk or just need to walk around the entire property. Lately, he doesn't even need the command, because he can tell when he has his collar on and off.

4. We never leave him alone in the yard, because, as another user said, even if he can't get out, other things can come into the yard. When he's out, we're out with him for the most part.

Concerning the water, I don't know about other systems, but the system that we got has to go in a circle to make a complete circuit. So I don't know if you will be able to just break the fence by the water and then start it up again on the other side. Teaching your dog a word like "safe" may be an option if you can't make that happen.

All in all, I would recommend the fence if you can spend some good quality time training your dog on how to use it!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I forgot to say that our fence is on the lowest level. Gsd's are so friggin smart and Zeke learned very quickly to turn back then the beep sounded. Now if he chases his Jolly Egg out of the yard, he'll sit at the edge of the "safe" zone and look pitifully at me.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

We have an electric fence and so far no dog(boxer or GSD) has ever gone through it..... 
Two weeks ago we were outside and a deer came walking through out yard from the back of the house, of course when the dogs saw it they all took off full speed...and they all stopped before they got to the warning signal (Hawkeye had only been trained on the fence for about 3 weeks when that happened) the deer took off running and they just stood there and watched it, while barking their heads off.
I would recommend the electric fence to anyone.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks everyone again for sharing your experiances!

Niko's mom...i didn't know about the "making a full circle thing". Assuming our fence guy needs to as well, I do like the "careful" and "safe" thing!

I hope I can just do part though. especially for the sake of money. time will tell


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

df1960 said:


> We have an electric fence and so far no dog(boxer or GSD) has ever gone through it.....
> Two weeks ago we were outside and a deer came walking through out yard from the back of the house, of course when the dogs saw it they all took off full speed...and they all stopped before they got to the warning signal (Hawkeye had only been trained on the fence for about 3 weeks when that happened) the deer took off running and they just stood there and watched it, while barking their heads off.
> I would recommend the electric fence to anyone.


im sure you we're proud that they stopped. even with that tempting deer to chase lol


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

As a younger dog Oz took the hit off an electric cattle fence. He shot across our front lawn yelping in pain...... The next day, there he was, back in the cattle pasture. I think he got it a couple more times that year, he finally learned to duck his tail, it was like a bumper car getting current.

Some dogs don't have the sense god gave an ant.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lol poor Ozzy! that is determinaton though


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I've used the Radio Fence with both my guys. I will warn you though, an electric fence will ONLY work with a dog who respects boundries or is so freaked out by the shock of the collar.

I rarely, if ever am not out with Phoenix when he outside. I like the comfort of knowing when I'm occupied with working in my yard that the fence does provide containment for me. However, I don't think I'd feel comfortable letting Phoenix out alone for an extended period of time.

Here are my experiences with the fence with different dogs:

Dakota respected the fence until he saw something he REALLY couldn't stay inside for. However, he knew it was worse to be caught outside of the fence, so he'd take the hit to come back into the containment area. He'd even run to a part of my parents' property where he thought we couldn't see him come back...however, his yelp gave him away every time.

Phoenix very much respects boundries. I had him trained on the fence within a day. So well trained that rarely did I have to put the collar on him.

My brother's husky did NOT respect boundries and was sooooo husky stubborn and smart. Anyhow, she realized that if she got close enough to the fence for the warning beep and let it beep, eventually, it would wear down the battery until it was dead and bam, she was off and running. Eventually, my brother figured out how she kept getting out and put it directly to the shock...highest setting. Worked...but too a lot of work.

My brother's current dog is a Polish hound/great dane mix and dumber than a box of rocks. When they first tried training him on the fece he would sit ON the buried wire and scratch at his neck as it was shocking him, kind of like he was mildly bothered. My brother then bought the collar for stubborn dogs. After his first shock from that collar, the poor dog wouldn't come off the porch for a day .


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, and I also wanted to give you a heads up...I'm not sure what underground fence you are looking at, but Radio fence does have its limitations. It is pretty useless once you get more than four inches of snow on the ground. My sister has the expensive invisible fence and it works even with a foot of snow on the ground. 

Guess in this case, you really do get what you pay for....


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2011)

We have Invisible Fence (the brand system, and the installation included several training sessions) and have been very pleased with it. The training was really slow... intentionally. It was three weeks before they set Hayden's collar at a "containment" level. Before that, the collar was set at increasing levels of "annoyance" while she learned where the boundary was and to _step back_ when she heard/felt the correction, instead of freezing or bolting. She was never off-leash in the yard during this trainng time. We live in a village and there are pedestrians, dogs being walked, etc., and she absolutely knows where the boundary is and stops before she gets to it (even when she's excited, chasing the cat or her tennis ball, for instance, and it goes out of bounds). 

She's only out when we're home, but that would hold true of a "regular" fence, too - just no telling what could happen with a dog out in the yard, Invisible Fence or six foot privacy fence. As others have hinted at, there are some no-so-nice folks out there...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks KDH and DNP,

Interesting to hear how differently each dog reacts, and how the training goes. I'd want to go with the Invisible Fence then. we get a lot of snow in northern Illinois and I need it to function in the winter too.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Three different homes, three fences, all the Invisible Fence brand and three German Shepherds who would not breach it.

We did train them with the method the company recommended. 
Includes:
flags
days of wearing the collar with electrical tape over so it wouldn't shock
walking the dog on lead and pulling back on lead when they hear the warning noise and saying no! This goes on for at least a few days.
walking dog near fence line without the tape
letting the dog free

I don't think any of my dogs endured more than one shock. They figured it out quickly and, with training learned which way to move to avoid being shocked.

I think I could pull up the fence now and they'd still respect the borders.

I do not leave my dogs out either in physically fenced area of within borders of Invisible Fence unless I'm home.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

It all depends on the dog and whats on the other side. I have an above ground electric fence set of about a foot from five strand barbwire fence. Gallager charger about $150. Have seen Auron stick his nose to it and just let out small yep. I've been hit by it several times and it will numb your arm after the pain!! Lol. With the 5 strand on the other side he want challenge it but know way I would trust him with out the fence. Have seen first hand two 50 lb. mix breeds run threw underground job repeatedly to get to dogs being walked on the other side. Maybe if you had a dog with zero drive but I don't trust them as a real containment system for a Shepherd.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is allowed to play on our lawn
and my neighbors on either side. to teach him
to stay within the boundary i walked an imaginary
line with my dog. i would cross the imaginary line.
when my dog crossed it i would tell him no
and step back to the other side of the
imaginary line. he learned to stay within
the boundary. when we're fetch if you throw
something outside the boundary he stops.
if you call him to you and you're outside of the
boundary he stops. he was playing with our neighbors
dog and she ran into the street. my dog stopped at the boundary.

there's no sidewalks for a 1/2 mile where i live. i taught
my dog to stay to the inside of the road. if my dog
is on a leash and you walk near the road (where the grass
meets the road) he stops or pulls back if you get to close
to the street. 

when you're out with your dogs why can't
you call them to you when they head for the water
or say "no" or say something to keep them from
going into the water???


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with others that it depends on your dog homliness on the effectiveness of the fence. I don't need one with Elsa and have never considered it--it took a day to teach her the front yard boundaries with just a ball and a strong verbal correction.

Other people tell me horror stories of the collar cranked all the way up and *pooof* the dog is gone.

So you PROBABLY can be a good judge of how your dog will be with it based on how close to home he likes to stick with other off leash activities.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

We use to have the underground wire fence. ugh. What a pain. If the line breaks somewhere...it's a pain to trace it down.

We finally invested in the wireless fence system. It's about 299. Sometimes it's on sale at Tractor Supply.

All you do......plug it in and it's ready. It's makes a prefect circle....almost like a dome. You will have to adjust the settings to make the circle as big or small as you want it. The system comes with one collar. Additional collars are Expensive. about 130.

You just use the flags and collar to map out where the circle is. Put flag down when beeping starts. Walk dogs around that area for a few days.

That's it. The dogs figure it out very quick. You can adjust the collar to only beep. Or adjust for a mild static shock. Or adjust for a stronger one.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

My family had an invisible fence for our small yard when I was growing up. We had a 1/2 english setter, 1/2 pointer at the time. (I'm sorry if these things have already been said.) You could disable spots in the fence by doubling up the wire in a certain area and that created a "dead zone". Our dog (Trixie) learned where the fence was by the flags originally and the collar on the emit sound setting. Later we took down the flags and turned the collar onto shock. We also taught her (at the same time) that if she was on a leash, she didn't need to worry about the fence. That allowed us to take her through. Unfortunately the system has flaws - Those wires are VERY easily cut and that happened more than once with the weed eater or a spade as we were gardening. After living with this system for several years (and respecting it) Trixie started testing the boundaries. She eventually found out that if she ran across the line as fast as possible that it didn't hurt for long and started doing that to escape and run around. She would eventually show up and wait outside the yard for one of us to let her back in since she didn't feel like getting shocked to come back inside.
All in all the invisible fence isn't a bad way to go... with the right dog. When my lab stays at my parents house she doesn't even have the invisible fence and stays inside the yard at all times. She just isn't a wanderer like Trixie was (thank God).


----------

